# sudo update bombs out



## lasuit (Sep 27, 2012)

I just tried to do an update to "sudo" and received a lot of "undefied reference to __stack_chk_fail_local__" errors before it crashed.  I tried "uninstall" "reinstall", but same error.  I'm running 9.1 prerelease for i386.


----------



## Rame (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a know issue . The latest sudo version security/sudo (1.8.6.p3) which has been updated yesterday is broken on i386.

I ran through the same issue as you and asked around in the IRC channel, many people in there said the port maintainer has been already notified on the issue so it's up to him and his spare time to fix it :stud

So we just have to wait.


----------



## Rame (Sep 27, 2012)

A small update, the port maintainer just issued a small fix for the i386 system security/sudo but it's just a temporary fix:


```
Fix build on i386 by disabling hardening measures. This is a temporary
fix until I can figure out what is really going on.
```

So if you really need it, you will build now but you might want to wait little longer.


----------

